# my husband is self employed but we want to move to portugal...



## sarstu (Jan 31, 2009)

my husband and I would like to move our family to portugal as my parents are residents there already......however we are struggling to answer the following questions...
my husband is self employed and works in UK, Germany and may possibly get some work in Portugal too...does he have to register as self employed in Portugal or can he stay as a uk self employed tax payer, is he better off to re register as self employed in portugal and if so can he still claim for all of the things he does at the moment in terms of things he can write off through his books......also what sort of healthcare will we need? we have a son who is six ad a child due in July...hopefully we will move just before the birth...or would people reccomend we wait until after the birth. Sorry for all of the questions but there are so many.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Whoa....what a lot of questions for a first post.
Anyway, here goes.
If you are going to be a permanent resident here, then you must register as such. This will mean filling out your income tax forms here, on monies earned here and in the UK. 
I am not sure what you are claiming as "write off's" back home but you can also claim them here.
Healthcare is similar to the UK, you can also pay to have private healthcare. The main difference here is you pay for GP visits (2 euros) prescriptions are subsidised but can still be expensive. If you need a hospital visit as a resident it will be 7.50 as a non-resident 75 euros.
Giving birth here is an option but it comes down to you, how comfortable would you be if you didn't fully understand what was being said?
James


----------



## sarstu (Jan 31, 2009)

I know....so many questions......sorry.
thanks for the info.
If he registers as selk employed in Portugal do you know what the rate of tax is and do you pay N.I contributions too.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Sarah, it's ok, if you don't ask, we can't answer.
This website may be of some use to you.

Portugal Tax Laws Tax System Portugal WorldWide-Tax.com


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi sarstu, welcome to the forum.


----------

